# Sleeping aid? melotanin?



## shocksl (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm looking for some sleeping aid pills/ supps.

I'm hearing good stuff about melotanin.

What are your thoughts? What are the side affects? are they addictive?

I know this may sound crazy but ZMA , keeps me wide awake which is a contrast to what most people feel. so I take them in the mornings now when I wake up. it feels like I have drank red bull lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

shocksl said:


> I'm looking for some sleeping aid pills/ supps.
> 
> I'm hearing good stuff about melotanin.
> 
> ...


melatonin is the best thing for helping me get to sleep. ZMA improves the quality of the sleep


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Why not step off the caffeine earlier in the day or reduce your dosage if its interfering with your sleep? Also you can get sleep easy tea bags in the supermarket that contain Valerian Root and all other kinds of herbal goodies that give you a belting nights kip.

One minute you're relying on popping pills, next things its Propofol...


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

i am using 6mg of melatonin 5on2off and i feel a bit "strange" when i have to wake up, anyway sleep quality is better.

I think i will stick with 3mg 5on2off, i feel a better dosage to myself.

Melatonin works, actually.


----------



## shocksl (Jun 19, 2012)

thats the thing I dont want to get dependant on things.

i tried camomile tea and it didnt do anyhting for me


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

that's why i do 5on2off mate 



shocksl said:


> thats the thing I dont want to get dependant on things.
> 
> i tried camomile tea and it didnt do anyhting for me


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

+







=


----------



## APB (Nov 11, 2012)

Melatonin is great IMO. I personally take a single 10mg capsule most nights. Can sleep fine on nights I don't take any, when I run out or go on holiday. Melatonin is not addictive.

ZMA is also very good, but I find it only really works when taken on an empty stomach, and as I usually take a protein shake before before bed, I don't often use it. It gives me very vivid and crazy dreams though when it does work, which I like.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Any cheap brand recommendations?


----------



## shocks (Feb 19, 2013)

Ive just checked the holland and barret website I couldnt find it. Im not planning on buying it online as I was just aboit to pop in the store in abit and buy it


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Melotanin did nothing for me.

Nytol otc is pretty good as is sleepeze from boots.

Alternatively for a MUCH cheaper option then get this http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00D9KB2BY/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 same stuff as in nytol.

I also use it if running clen etc instead of ketotifen


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Spliff a night see's me right!


----------



## CoNs (Mar 26, 2007)

i bought Schiff Melatonin Plus years ago, 3mg melatonin + 25mg theanine, one tab left me a tad groggy sometimes waking me up earlier than normal, bite it in half and works a treat

don't use it alot, only if i feel a bit alert before bed, the theanine seems to work wonders calming me


----------



## danny-s-88 (Dec 16, 2012)

Melatonin had no affect on me, tried it at 10mg


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Codeine, valium, tramadol, heroin all work


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

10mg in.. and within 60 min I'll be sleeping like a drunk baby, **** u trensomnia :laugh:


----------



## shocks (Feb 19, 2013)

I couldn't find melatoni from h n b. So I decided to get something called natresleep tablets 50. I think it has something called valera in it.


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

does no one use phenibut ?..its the best sleep aid ive tried and its dirt cheap if you buy it in bulk powder form


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

samb213 said:


> does no one use phenibut ?..its the best sleep aid ive tried and its dirt cheap if you buy it in bulk powder form


I have some sitting in a drawer I think, never sure how much to take as it was a cheapo thing from Ebay with a little spoon.


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

rectus said:


> I have some sitting in a drawer I think, never sure how much to take as it was a cheapo thing from Ebay with a little spoon.


yer thats the same stuff ive got in a silver foil pack..it tastes like **** but 3 scoops of that and im asleep within ten minutes and get the best nights sleep ever ..but it can be addictive so even tho its legal youve gottah be carefull with it ..i think its recomended you only take it 2 nights in a row then have a few nights off.

http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/phenibut.html?dpc=ZPL10&msg=10%25%20OFF%20PHENIBUT%20ON%20YOUR%20FIRST%20ORDER&gclid=CI391IDVr7oCFbIPtAodWj0A0Q


----------



## PowerBody (Apr 20, 2011)

the new Iron dream is really good for help with sleep,

I usually go for a melatonin containing product such as Z core-pm by muschlepharm or nite burn by bpi


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

DY GH blast


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

i used to have problems sleeping everynight and would wake up every 45 minutes. never wanted to go down the pill route as didnt want to be reliant on them but i started having a bedtime meal or shake with carbs in and helped me a lot


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

I find diazepam does the trick.


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

Sleep is amazing when carbs are present, I get up and feel rested. Take them away and raise fat and I sleep like complete crap even on ZMA and even after 8 hours asleep.


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

have you tried 5 htp , works great for me


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

Kalliste said:


> i am using 6mg of melatonin 5on2off and i feel a bit "strange" when i have to wake up, anyway sleep quality is better.
> 
> I think i will stick with 3mg 5on2off, i feel a better dosage to myself.
> 
> Melatonin works, actually.


Where do you get your melatonin guys? Not as easy as I thought looking at my usual suppliers. Not looking for the underdosed stuff.


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

Ultimate Nutrition "pure Melatonin" 3mg caps,

i take 2 



braxbro said:


> Where do you get your melatonin guys? Not as easy as I thought looking at my usual suppliers. Not looking for the underdosed stuff.


----------



## Petena (Nov 13, 2013)

If you are going use melatonin it is important get it from a good brand and use low dosages. For me and my friends some brands did nothing. 1 mg at night and in 20 mins you start feel little sleepy. High dosages could make you too "lazy" at morning.

Melatonin helped me have that easy quick start for go bed but what its making my sleep full deep and more recovery is ipamorelin/mod-grf since im using it.


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

braxbro said:


> Where do you get your melatonin guys? Not as easy as I thought looking at my usual suppliers. Not looking for the underdosed stuff.


i always get mine here. Reliable mate.

http://www.biovea.com/uk/product_detail.aspx?NAME=MELATONIN-10mg-60-Tablets-EV&PID=21522&OS=210


----------

